

Quay - Super simple keyboard shortcuts in JS - andyhmltn
https://github.com/andyhmltn/quay

======
ebauman
What is the license? I don't see any sort of license specified either in the
code or the readme, which means it's explicitly copyrighted by you. I'd love
to use this at my job, but I can't if you own it.

~~~
andyhmltn
Woops, that's a fault on my part. I'll add a license now. It's under MIT :-)

~~~
ebauman
KickASS! We're educational, so that works perfectly for us. Thanks a ton!

~~~
andyhmltn
Awesome, glad I could help :-)

